# Male vs. Female Golden



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I think it's personal preference. I personally prefer males. Ky is the only female dog I've ever had and she is totally different, of course she's also a different breed so that may be why.
I wouldn't want to deal with that whole 'in heat' thing but many people do and don't seem to mind.
Good luck.


----------



## spockles (Mar 23, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> I think it's personal preference. I personally prefer males. Ky is the only female dog I've ever had and she is totally different, of course she's also a different breed so that may be why.
> I wouldn't want to deal with that whole 'in heat' thing but many people do and don't seem to mind.
> Good luck.


When do they start going into heat?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I think that male vs. female has less to do with it than finding a good breeder with puppies with great temperaments! And a breeder who does full health clearances.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

spockles said:


> When do they start going into heat?


I think it's about 9 months but someone with more knowledge can answer that as Ky was fixed when she came here. I do know they need to go through one heat before getting spayed for health reasons.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a female who will make a great therapy dog.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Boys are bigger, prettier, and sweeter than girls. And don't have a period for a whole month like girls do.  

(biased opinion) <-


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

The male vs. female is an interesting question. Prior to Max, we had always had female dogs. When we got Max, we had been looking for a female, but Max's breeder suggested we come over and meet "her big boys." We brought Max home.

He has been completely different than any of our prior female dogs, two of whom were Golden Retrievers. He is much more confident and calm. Also, bigger and stronger. However, these differences may have more to do with his breeding and background, than whether he is a male rather than female.


----------



## Newby (Jan 9, 2013)

I have had both, and enjoyed the males and females. I once heard the difference between a male and a female Golden described as .. males are "I love you, I love you, I love you" and females are "love me, love me, love" .. lol. I know that certainly applies to my female right now.

BTW .. I don't believe that females have to go through a heat before they are spayed .. a bitch puppy typically has her 1st heat anywhere from about 6 months to 10 months (possibly later, but not very often with Golden to my knowledge).


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I sure have enjoyed the company of my boy. He is a Dads dog for sure. I have not yet owned a female Golden however I would find it hard to believe girls could be much different. MHO


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

For the health of the female puppy - as well as going along with a contract requirement from the breeder, the females would have to go through 1 heat prior to being spayed. The reason for that is just like with boys, they do go through a growing/maturing phase and need those hormones to help them grow up and fill out right.  

Boy dogs are _both_ "love you" and "love me".  My puppy especially will sit right in front of you and nudge until you touch him and pet his head. He loves being touched and looked at.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I've only had boy dogs, but I am in love!!! Though, there are certain boy things that tend to get a little awkward. Like the first time you pick up an unaltered male puppy and grab SURPRISE his jewels. Bear's foster mom laughed at me when she saw my face. Bear had big cajones for a tiny puppy. The idea of a girl in heat, gives me the hibby-jibbies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

There are opinions on both sides of every issue. Bella was spayed at 6.5 months, and I don't feel like I jeopardized her health. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Belly rubs are a much riskier proposition with males. I'm not interested in my hand making contact with the tube.  In addition, I would imagine its a bit awkward whenever your male dog mounts a female. As an owner of a female dog, it's extremely irritating to me when it happens. Especially, when the owner does little or nothing to stop it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Nairb said:


> There are opinions on both sides of every issue. Bella was spayed at 6.5 months, and I don't feel like I jeopardized her health.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



We have had two female Goldens spayed at around 6-7 months, prior to the first heat. Both lived long and healthy lives--the most recent lived to be 14 1/2 years old.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Nairb said:


> )In addition, I would imagine its a bit awkward whenever your male dog mounts a female. As an owner of a female dog, it's extremely irritating to me when it happens. Especially, when the owner does little or nothing to stop it!


That boils my blood. I always correct Bear if he mounts and will correct any other dog if their owners did not. I hate their excuses, "relax! They are just playing." Grrrrrrrrrr. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper&Co. (Mar 23, 2013)

If people who buy our puppies already have a dog we recommend them buying the opposite sex. We find our female dogs interact and play more with the males than the other females. We also find that the males do not usually play or interact with each other but always try to play with the females. My suggestion if you have a dog already is to get the opposite sex. This is not always the case but our buyers are never disappointed. I personally always recommend males if you do not have other dogs as they seem to seek more attention than females because the females seem to be more independent.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nairb said:


> Belly rubs are a much riskier proposition with males. I'm not interested in my hand making contact with the tube.


*laughing* Then I shouldn't point out that with boy dogs I routinely inspect their boy parts? For ticks, fleas, and tumors, etc? And Bertie has already gotten a couple hygiene related trims in that area? :

I do not allow my dogs to mount each other or other dogs. That's just bad manners reflective of the owners when it's allowed.




Piper&Co. said:


> We also find that the males do not usually play or interact with each other but always try to play with the females.


With the golden temperament being what it is, they love others dogs company regardless of the sex. We always have had 2 boys at a time and are back to having two again. I love it.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I currently have a female golden and a male golden. Previous to that I had three female goldens. Each dog, of course, has/had their own unique personality, but overall I would describe all of them as friendly, happy, fun, affectionate and active dogs. I can honestly say I don't prefer one gender over the other. 

I would look at the health and temperament of the puppy before gender. 

Good luck on your decision!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Megora said:


> *laughing* Then I shouldn't point out that with boy dogs I routinely inspect their boy parts? For ticks, fleas, and tumors, etc? And Bertie has already gotten a couple hygiene related trims in that area? :
> 
> I do not allow my dogs to mount each other or other dogs. That's just bad manners reflective of the owners when it's allowed.
> 
> ...


I don't know what it is, but most male dogs we've been around have tried to mount Bella within seconds during free play. I didn't think that would be the case with a spayed female.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have had female and male dog's- Overall there little gender difference in my experience but everyone has it's own quirks!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Meh, I think males and females are generally the same. Biggest reason I've never gotten a male is because A) I hate humping and B), I hate red rocket. I'm immature, sure, but it just grosses me out. I do envy the big luscious coats that males have!


----------



## T&G (Feb 28, 2013)

Megora said:


> *laughing* Then I shouldn't point out that with boy dogs I routinely inspect their boy parts? For ticks, fleas, and tumors, etc? And Bertie has already gotten a couple hygiene related trims in that area? :
> 
> I do not allow my dogs to mount each other or other dogs. That's just bad manners reflective of the owners when it's allowed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

T&G said:


> Megora said:
> 
> 
> > *laughing* Then I shouldn't point out that with boy dogs I routinely inspect their boy parts? For ticks, fleas, and tumors, etc? And Bertie has already gotten a couple hygiene related trims in that area? :
> ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh... I've met lots of very sweet and friendly girls at class. Jacks has all his favorite girlfriends who are in love with him (the most recent conquest was a little yellow lab girl who could not be pulled away from Jacks who was whispering sweet nothings in her ear).  

I do think one thing with the golden females that we've met through class is while they are very sweet, they tend to have their limits when it comes to other dogs.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Megora said:


> Oh... I've met lots of very sweet and friendly girls at class. Jacks has all his favorite girlfriends who are in love with him (the most recent conquest was a little yellow lab girl who could not be pulled away from Jacks who was whispering sweet nothings in her ear).
> 
> I do think one thing with the golden females that we've met through class is while they are very sweet, they tend to have their limits when it comes to other dogs.


One thing I've noticed at Petco puppy playtime....Bella prefers to play with the male dogs (as long as they don't try to mount her)....but specifically smaller breeds and younger puppies. There was a small pit puppy (maybe about 20 lbs) that hid under his chair for about 10 minutes until Bella coaxed him out to play. Those two chased each other around until it was time to go. The other females seem to steer clear of Bella for some reason.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

We've had both a male and female. When we got Zeke, for some reason I thought a female might be easier but the litter was all males. He was great, loved everybody and was what I think is referred to as a "velcro dog" . . . would follow me everywhere, stand waiting outside the bathroom door, always lay next to my chair etc.

When we lost him I thought a change might be good so we got Zoe, a female from conformation lines. In accordance with the standard, she is a little shorter and weighs less. She's got a lot of coat and I'm frequently told how pretty she is. She is very friendly, gets along well with other dogs, male and female, and is certified by Delta/Pet Partners for therapy work. I do think she has an independent streak and where Zeke would always come running to the door when we returned home, Zoe will sometimes pretend not to notice, almost like she's annoyed and wants us to know it.

Zoe was spayed around 1 year, after her first heat in accordance with the breeder's recommendation even though the vet had encouraged spaying around 6 months. There are differing views on when to spay. I have been told that spayed females will develop a heavier coat than those that aren't.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly loves all dogs and is very friendly. She does love people more than other dogs. She is my velcro/shadow/stalker. She's at the door with her tail smacking the walls when I come home and in the mornings after my BF has left for work and there is more room on the bed, Molly configures herself so she is snuggled up right against me. She will readjust when she wakes and finds herself out of this position. She also sleeps on top of my pillows and curl around so her head is touching mine. 

She's funny, clumsy, goofy, and sassy; all of which make me laugh all the time. She is just perfect. 

I'm not going to "knock" male goldens (esp when I've never had one) and say girls are better. I don't think it is necessarily a gender thing, but has more to do with their personality (which you would talk to the breeder about) and your bond. Honestly, if we (Molly and I) weren't training for all the things we are training for, I don't think our bond would be where it is now at just 14 months old. I can read her, and she can read me and responds accordingly. I know it will only get better.

The bond you develop will make you accept your dog completely, heat cycles, red rockets, humping, and all.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I think I figured it out! Maybe Bella likes playing with the small dogs because they aren't tall enough to mount her!

Off to puppy play time to observe some more...:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GDOG (Jun 18, 2012)

I had had the same question and ultimately decided on a female for me. i'm male and it seemed to me that females bonded more strongly to male owners and males bonded more strongly to female owners. of course i cant back that up at all....its just my hunch!

I can tell you my female has a strong mind of her own and challenges me often so I have to be careful to remain the alpha......

As to spaying, she just went through her first heat at ten months....as a "single guy" without children it certainly was another "new" thing for me....I wound up buying washable puppy underwear for her for when we were in a carpeted house and then, for the first time in my life, Kotex pads. My hard wood floors proved a blessing but overall the blood and cleaning were not really a big deal or hard to deal with at all. the part that was very inconvenient was both of us having to alter our regular puppy playtime and park time.....I couldn't walk or socialize her the way I typically do bc of the risk of unwanted male suitors etc.....I didn't appreciate those warnings til my dad was completely "ambushed" by a 110 lb lab while walking her! 

Now that she's been through one heat cycle I will have her spayed. Both for her future health and for our convenience. 

All that said I NEVER wanted to deal with a male's erections, parts, whatever you want to say...that gave me the willies! Or their marking tendencies.

End of day I think it's totally gut feeling and maybe a coin toss. Someone said it earlier, the breeders reputation, health certs, and temperament of the line ARE the much more vital things to scrutinize. Good luck!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Newby said:


> I have had both, and enjoyed the males and females. I once heard the difference between a male and a female Golden described as .. males are "I love you, I love you, I love you" and females are "love me, love me, love" .. lol. I know that certainly applies to my female right now.


This pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I also very much agree that males tend to be "love you love you love you" and females more...self centered 

Our next dog, although not a Golden, will be female provided we get a second while Iorek is still with us (Iorek will be about six before we are ready for a second and I'll have to decide at that point if I want to put him through puppy raising  ). We're going with a female because Iorek jives best with female dogs and because it seems dogs of opposite sex tend to most consistently do best with each other. Iorek defers to female dogs very easily and I think it will be the best fit for our family. If we were to wait until after Iorek's time, we'd get another male. 

In my experience, females are just as friendly as males, but there is a different "attitude" behind it. Much more conditional, haha! Our next dog will be a Samoyed and the females we've met from breeders are sweet little spitfires. Totally willing to come cuddle with you, but only if you're making them feel like the most important thing in the world. I enjoy it. They have a good sense of humor.


----------



## Joyb1313 (Dec 27, 2012)

One big difference I have noticed between having a male and a female is that our female listened to and respected my husband far more than she would me and our males have gravitated more to me. 
Also our female was much more loving with all of us and always very gentle with our kids, and our males slightly more aloof part of the time and just don't have that motherly thing happening with our kids. 
We currently have a male who I love and adore and wouldn't trade for the world, but he just isn't as cuddly with us as our female was and the same seems true of the other males that we had. The males we have had are a little more mild mannered and easy going too, where our female was more intense and a little more nervous in general...not sure if that is related to breeding or not.
Bottom line, I don't think you can go wrong with either one.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

My female is more thoughtful, and able to assess situations better than my males who are also very sweet. She can have a ton of drive, or she can mellow right down as the situation requires. My girl is the one that is way better with the elderly, or special needs individuals, because of her great mindset. I think if it is a well bred dog, it is usually fine either way, whether it is male or female.


----------



## Liberty Run Goldens (Jul 3, 2012)

Ask your breeder. If you don't like their answer, they're the wrong breeder.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Liberty Run Goldens said:


> Ask your breeder. If you don't like their answer, they're the wrong breeder.


I don't particularly like this comment. It might have been more productive to provide a bit more insight to back up this PoV. 

To the OP, it is wise to discuss plans with your breeder. Regardless of gender, your breeder should be able to point you to the puppy that fits your needs, lifestyle and future plans. After all, they have spent 8 weeks watching these puppies develop their own personalities. Good luck!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

I've only had 2 dogs that were mine. I had a male chihuahua and now a female golden. One of the main reason we wanted a female is because DH said he didn't want to worry about giving a dog a hand job while rubbing its belly. Lol. She is a very sweet, playful and loving dog. All females I have known have been very sweet and easy going. I've found most male dogs to be either more hyper or distructive or harder to train. At least out of the dogs my friends and family have had.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I've only had females of any breed - I just like the females better - but it's a personal choice for me. It seems I make the choice and my DH hasn't had any input on it. 
I cannot state with any certainty how a male would behave - Just what I have observed with others that have males -Golden or otherwise.
Just me I guess.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

My female golden KC was very well behaved, and as friendly as can be all you would have to do is pet her once at one of my gatherings and and she would be by your side all day. I mean not move and by your feet the whole day. My male Murphee loves me to death, always want to be on my lap breathing heavy on me and giving me kisses . My opinion can't go wrong with either one.


----------

